
Ask HN: Can you implement classic card games without getting sued? - prince_boa
Hi, I have a question.
Can you (re-)implement classic card games like &quot;uno&quot; change the look of the deck of cards and use the same rules and host this game online without getting copy right claimed etc?<p>What about other games like &quot;Rummy&quot;? 
Can you use the same images for the deck of cards like poker?<p>Does anyone know about if this is legal or not?<p>The idea would be to create an online platform where players can play against each other on a server both, mobile users and online users.<p>Thank you,
Prince
======
sigmaprimus
Copyright Law Does Not Protect Structure and Game Play of Card Games

[https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/273935/Texas_court_affir...](https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/273935/Texas_court_affirms_game_mechanics_not_protected_under_copyright_law.php)

------
smt88
Rules are protected by copyright. You definitely cannot copy Uno, but there
are many games (like Texas hold'em poker) that are not anyone's property.

See also: Scrabulous, an early Facebook game that was sued for being too
similar to Scrabble.

